# Best way to attach power tubes to a natural fork?



## TigreDelMonte (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey fellas, I'm new to the forum(first post :banana: ) and am in the process of making my first serious hunting slingshot. I have a natural hardwood fork, and a very powerful tubular rubber bandset. But, how do I attach the bands to the fork :shakehead: ... What are the safest and most secure ways to attach power tubes to a natural fork, that does not involve drilling holes in the frame(I don't have a drill :banghead: )

Give me your thoughts!

Ari.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

My vote is gypsy tabs, new way I started doing mine with para cord.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You can also do it OTT the same as a flat band.


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Yep if you look up in the gallery there is a nice example of a natural with an OTT set up with green dub dub tubing.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Where are you in Panama, Ari. I live in Villa de las Acacias, and there is another slinger, AJW near Vista Alegre. We can help you out.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

There are dozens of discussions on attaching bands and tubes here.

http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/

This discussion is all about attaching bands and tubes.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/19273-how-do-you-attach-your-tubes-bands/


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i would just use the OTT the same as with a flat band


----------



## TigreDelMonte (Apr 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies, will try each attachment method.

Henry, there are about 3 Vista De las Acacias in Panama. What province is yours located in? I'm in Chiriqui, near David.

Peace.


----------

